# La Vieja Habana Chateau No. 1 Cameroon Cigar Review - A Good, Cheap Cigar



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I like Cameroon wrappers, and this one is pretty good. The wrapper itself is a bit thick, but the burn is straight. The sweetness and earthiness of...

Read the full review here: La Vieja Habana Chateau No. 1 Cameroon Cigar Review - A Good, Cheap Cigar


----------

